# Shocking and Talented LoLa & Hauser



## Lara (Sep 30, 2019)

"We Are The Champions"
Such passionate talent. I was so surprised.
I just stumbled across them while surfing the internet.
Has anyone ever seen or heard of them?
Are they from another country?
One comment said she expected them to light up a cigarette at the end


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2019)

@Lara 
Lola
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lola_Astanova
Hauser
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stjepan_Hauser


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2019)

Thank you Ken. I read all that...that'll teach me for asking questions ☺

Lola is from Russia. Hauser is from Croatia and studied in London and the US. Both have impressive and lengthy Career achievements...especially Hauser. Her stiletto heels and mini-skirts are probably holding her back from some events since it's so unconventional. But Carnegie Hall (hosted by Julie Andrews), the Lincoln Center, and the Kennedy Center, to name a few have all added her to their venue, among many others.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

Music was OK. But I thought they were both overacting.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 3, 2019)

Suddenly I don't dislike Russians anymore.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Oct 3, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Music was OK. But I thought they were both overacting.


Who was listening to the music?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh yes, Lara I am a big fan of The 2Cellos, of which Hauser is one and Luka the other- from Wiki-

2Cellos
2cellos.com
2Cellos is a Croatian and Slovenian cellist duo, consisting of classically trained Luka Šulić and Stjepan Hauser. Signed to Sony Masterworks since 2011, they have released four albums and play instrumental arrangements of well-known pop and rock songs as well as classical and film







I have seen that video with LoLa!

They can be funny, too


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh come on. First video super hawt but these two guys rocked  those cellos like nothing I’ve ever seen or heard in my life . That was FABULOUS & I LOVED it. 
Thanks RadishRose. This really made my day.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m going to purchase some of their music. 
It’s totally awesome.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2019)

Lara said:


> "We Are The Champions"
> Such passionate talent. I was so surprised.
> I just stumbled across them while surfing the internet.
> Has anyone ever seen or heard of them?
> ...



This is so sexy and moving. 
Thanks for sharing Lara. 
It’s very classy.


----------



## Lara (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose, that was exhausting to watch but hilarious. Surprisingly good music despite the duo tantrums


----------

